# Hawaii Reviews for July 2006



## billhall (Jul 2, 2006)

Hawaii Reviews for July 2006!!!


----------



## billhall (Jul 2, 2006)

*Paniolo Greens, Big Island,  6/23/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*



Paniolo Greens
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jul 4, 2006)

*Pono Kai   Kauai     05-10-2005*

*Reviews received and posted*



Pono Kai
Reviewer:   Kathleen​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jul 7, 2006)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort  Maui   6/17/06 & 6/25/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Westin Kaanapali 
Reviewer:   Kim  (2 reviews)​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jul 11, 2006)

*Maui Marriott, Maui, 7/01/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Maui Marriott 
Reviewer:   Jan Handlers​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jul 11, 2006)

*Pahio at Kauai Beach Villas, Kauai,  6/25/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pahio at Kauai Beach Villas 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jul 14, 2006)

*Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai,  Kauai,  7/8/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai 
Reviewer:   Cathy​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jul 15, 2006)

*Maui Lea at maui Hill , Maui, (2 reviews 7/2, 7/8), HGVC Hilton, Oahu, 7/4/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Maui Lea at Maui Hill 
Reviewer:   Jeff Johnson​Island: Maui​

Maui Lea at Maui Hill 
Reviewer:   Anne​Island: Maui​

Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village 
Reviewer:   Jeff Johnson​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the reviews! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jul 17, 2006)

*Holua Resort, Big Island 9/15/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*



Holua Resort at the Moana Loa Village
Reviewer:   garyd210​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jul 23, 2006)

*Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai, Kauai, 6/25/06*

*Reviews received and posted*



Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai
Reviewer:   Terry and Georgia Martin​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jul 23, 2006)

*Kona Islander Vacation Club, Big Island, 7/1/06*

*Reviews received and posted*



Kona Islander Vacation Club
Reviewer:   Terry and Georgia Martin​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jul 23, 2006)

*Pono Kai, Kauai, 6/17/06*

*Reviews received and posted*



Pono Kai
Reviewer:   Terry and Georgia Martin​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jul 23, 2006)

*Kuhio Banyan, Oahu, 6/27/06*

*Reviews received and posted*



Kuhio Banyan
Reviewer:   Terry and Georgia Martin​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jul 23, 2006)

*Paniolo Greens, Big Island,  7/08/06*

*Reviews received and posted*



Paniolo Greens
Reviewer:   Terry and Georgia Martin​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jul 25, 2006)

*Kahana Villa Vacation Club, Maui, 7/13/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kahana Villa Vacation Club 
Reviewer:   Cindy Montrose​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jul 26, 2006)

*Paniolo Greens, Big Island,  6/30/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*



Paniolo Greens
Reviewer:   Liz Wolf-Spada​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jul 26, 2006)

*Kona Coast II, Big Island,  7/14/06*

*Reviews received and posted*



Kona Coast II
Reviewer:   Pressney​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jul 29, 2006)

*Marriott Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai       4/29/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Waiohai Beach Club 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Jul 31, 2006)

*Lawai Beach,   Kauai,   07/22/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*



Lawai Resort
Reviewer:   Ann Iijima​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------

